# Hub Motor or Mid Drive



## joamanya89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, Sorry if it is an already very talked thread, but I have been searching over the forum, and could´t see what I´m looking for.

My idea is to build something like a rough bike frame with motor, ok? It is not a bike, it would be like a motorbike but with a frame like a bike but rougher, so it can more power speed, etc.

My deal is if I should go for Mid drive motor with all the chain issues I assume and also more torque, or if I should go for hub motor, with less torque but no chain problem.

The deal here is that I woun´t use any suspension, so I´m not sure how bad would be to use a hub motor at the rear wheel.

Thanks for any answer.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

How fast do you want to go.
Do you want to climb steep hills.
You can use a hub motor mid drive reduction chained to the rear wheel for massive torque.


----------



## joamanya89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I´m looking for an speed of around 50 mph

Yust normal hill, there is no steep hills around here.

And sorry but I did´t catch you when you said "You can use a hub motor mid drive reduction chained to the rear wheel for massive torque." I can't figure that out..


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7217/6952493792_8ec46e302d_c.jpg


----------



## joamanya89 (Feb 13, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7217/6952493792_8ec46e302d_c.jpg


But, I said before, that if I use Hub motor is to avoid chain issues, and that is the opposite..

I need to know how bad can a big Hub motor affect a frame with no suspension and how it affect the stability at driving?


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

joamanya89 said:


> I need to know how bad can a big Hub motor affect a frame with no suspension and how it affect the stability at driving?


A heavy hub motor will affect un-sprung weight...Which is not relevant on a frame with no suspension!


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

hub will make it a bit more tail heavy (but batteries weigh something too), but I've only heard of problems with hub motors on the front needing reinforcement on the fork, and doing more noticeable things to handling. 

The rear is designed to handle the pull of your weight and then some (pedal is longer than the front sprocket radius), so typically few problems there.

and with the right controller and motor and pack voltage the hubs do get to 50mph on occasion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-COfp1UgME
84v, 3 turn motor. moped rim.

One guy also filled a fairly cheap motor with oil (and did a few other things) and did reasonably well at pikes peak. but even though he had a 110v pack, it is limited to 42mph, probably because of the 10 turn motor, but more torque for less amps. If you can find a 131v+ pack/controller that should get you close to 50mph on that motor(110 * 50/42), if something else doesn't break. You are obviously into experimental territory here.

https://www.electricbike.com/hub-motor-pikes-peak/


----------



## TamicaCoria (Feb 22, 2018)

It's not as simple as pointing out the advantages and disadvantages of each a hub drive and a mid drive on a simple list. 

There are some hub motors that are better than mid motors and vice versa. Which one is better for you depends on a number of factors relating to the type of bicycle you like to ride, the power that you need , and the terrain on which you intend to ride. 

Hub motors are a single speed motor, and that the rider must use all gears to get the best out of a hub motor. You really are helping the hub motor perform to it's best rather then it helping you. 

Unlike the single speed hubs, which are not as efficient, the mid drives do work with the bikes gears with a natural feeling .This can be quite concerning for many people.


----------

